# Flickering screen



## Anna Scott Falcon (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey there, my name is Deborah and I just bought my first Kindle (Touch 3G) last week. I'm still in the process of learning about it however, the screen seems to flicker when I turn pages. I'm finding this really distracting and annoying. Is this just the way the Kindle is or peculiarity of this particular Kindle?
Trying to avoid a migraine!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

That's the way e-ink refreshes the screen, it's perfectly normal.  I soon learned to blink when the screen changes, without consciously thinking about it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Deborah, welcome to Kindleboards!

As Susan says, the flicker is normal on an e-ink device when the page refreshes. However, you can change the setting so it doesn't refresh on every page turn, which will minimise the problem.

Go to Menu-->Settings-->Reading Options and set the Page Refresh option to 'off'.

Also, to be honest, those of us who've had a Kindle for some time, find we just don't notice it any more - hopefully it will eventually become less bothersome to you, too.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yours must be really noticable, I only notice it if I'm looking at it - then again im usually squinting because I forgot to put my glasses on!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Kindle since the Kindle1; people have always talked about the page turns, and I've never noticed them, to tell the truth.  But Linda's suggestion about changing the settings is a good one, and most people do get used to it.  

You want to talk about a real page flicker?  Turn a paper page--the page that's turning not only is unreadable, but I briefly can't read either the last page or the next page.    Just read my first paper book in awhile, LOL!

Betsy


----------

